# Pin Nocks What do you use and why



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

Easton Pin Nocks are my choice because I can get them in either large or small throat size. I start with Large and as my serving gets worn I switch to Small. When the Small become loose on the serving I know it's time to re-serve.


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

We've been quite happy with the Easton pin nocks. My daughter has a habit of trying to destroy them (out of the extra 2 dozen we bought, she's got 6 or 8 left) and they seem to take abuse really well. She's hit them and spread them apart only to figure it out when the arrow won't snap on the string. She's even hit some and just grooved them down the middle. It tells me that the plastic is not brittle.

The only drawback I've seen is the old tell tale sign from the GT nocks was that they would spin on the pin if they were cracked. We don't get that with the Easton nocks, in fact, I've had to cut a couple off after the pin was grooved making it impossible to get the remainder of the nock off.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Hockeyref,

I remember being involved in that discussion years ago because I was in the middle of testing various new pin nock offerings by Gold Tip and Beiter due to my dissatisfaction with Easton pin nocks cracking. It was interesting to me to see so many companies come out with new pin nock offerings in such a short time after that. Even Easton came out with a new pin nock offering not long after that discussion. Just coincidence, I guess... But I was glad to see it.

Anyway, I've tried (in order): -------------------------------------------------

*Easton original* pin nocks (haven't we all...), 

*CT McKinney* pin nocks, 

*Gold Tip* pin nocks, 

*Carbon Express (Soma)* pin nocks,

*"Bignami"* pin nocks, 

*Beiter Pin-out* nocks, 

*Bohning* pin nocks 

and finally, *Easton "G"* pin nock.

A lot of them crack. Easton original pin nocks seem to be pretty prone to cracking. I've heard some of the compound pros talk about this, so I know it's a common problem. Maybe they were trying to fix that with the G pin nock. I've not shot mine enough to really know, but they do look like a more substantial offering than the original pin nock and I like the way they fit the string. 

The Gold Tips eventually cracked on me. 

The inexpensive "bignami" were such a sloppy moulded nock that I didn't even shoot them. They actually had a hole in the throat (not intentional either!). 

The Bohning are a tough nock, but they are harder and have a strong snap action. 

The Beiter is the only nock I've used for a long time that hasn't cracked on me. It is without a doubt the most substantial pin nock available if you don't mind the weight... 

The CT McKinney's never cracked on me, but the throat is too large IMO. 

The Soma's didn't have a large enough throat at the time, so my son used them on his CX Nano's and they worked fine on his smaller string. No cracking that I ever noticed.

So what do I use? I use the Beiter Pin-out's on my barebow arrows (for a little extra protection since I'm shooting a single spot) and either Easton "G" pin nocks or CX "post" nocks on my outdoor arrows. The "post" nock option on the CX Nano Pro's really grew on me after some use and they are a fine nock.

So know you know as much as I do about pin nocks! ha, ha. Good luck!

John.


----------



## hockeyref (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks John...
I picked up the FMJ's From DaveT after his injury forced "retirement" from archery. They have McKinney's on 14 of them, but I will want to get points and pins plus extra nocks for the other 18 or so raw shafts... Have not had a chance to shoot them yet, but remembered the issues with pins from a couple years back and figured it best to ask for updates from the folks actively using them.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 7, 2008)

*Pin Nocks*

I use the Easton pin nocks. I like the narrow and wide throat option (0.088 & 0.098). 

I do find I must inspect the Easton nocks closely and often for cracks. I am shooting McKinney shafts and bought as dozen McKinney nocks. However the McKinney nock throats are only available with a wide throat. I wish McKinney had a narrow option. 

Regards,


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

hockeyref said:


> Thanks John...
> I picked up the FMJ's From DaveT after his injury forced "retirement" from archery. They have McKinney's on 14 of them, but I will want to get points and pins plus extra nocks for the other 18 or so raw shafts... Have not had a chance to shoot them yet, but remembered the issues with pins from a couple years back and figured it best to ask for updates from the folks actively using them.


Yea, I've "been around the block" on this one so to speak...

Wish there was a clear winner. I thought I'd like the Easton "G" nocks better, but oddly enough, the ears are a bit longer than I think they need to be - kinda like the McKinney pin nocks. I liked the shorter ears of the original Easton pin nocks, but not the constant cracking...

I think the McKinney nocks are a very good, durable nock, but their groove is actually larger than a large groove Easton or other large groove (.098) nocks. Not sure why that is. But the were too loose for any of the string/serving combos I've become accustomed to using for all the standard "large" groove nocks out there.

John.


----------



## hockeyref (Jun 2, 2006)

limbwalker said:


> Yea, I've "been around the block" on this one so to speak...
> 
> Wish there was a clear winner. I thought I'd like the Easton "G" nocks better, but oddly enough, the ears are a bit longer than I think they need to be - kinda like the McKinney pin nocks. I liked the shorter ears of the original Easton pin nocks, but not the constant cracking...
> 
> ...


Yeah... you've been around the block on this allright - You were driving the bus!!!


I can understand fiting the string to the groove and vice versa. Is there any technical reason for preferring the shorter ears? String drag on the long ears, some effect on the tail end of the arrow from string contact on a poor release? Or maybe "just because" you prefer the shorter look?? haha

The admittedly few pin nocks I've handled all seemed to be fairly brittle.... I can remember going back nearly 25 years that the old clear glue on nocks were quite tough and would bend, tear, or gouge rather than break or crack (at least the ones that I used). I can remember robin hoods with nock pieces still glued to the peeled back ends of the aluminum shafts. Maybe it's just the fact that the pin nocks are so much smaller and thinner?

I do remember you saying that you wished that Beiter would come out with a pin nock. I too like the looks of the CX post nock, but I can't justify the cost of the Nano's at my current level of involvement or ability. I almost bought those Nano's from Dave last spring, but had to redirect funds to car repairs...


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Nope, the "shorter ears" is just a personal preference. I don't care for the "sharper", pointy ears on the nocks. Don't care for feeling the edges when I'm working with the arrows, and I really don't care for the potential inuries that may result from the sharper ears if an arrow is pulled out of a target and accidentally jammed somewhere it don't belong, or if my hand falls on my quiver, or any number of other things. The nock end just ain't supposed to be the sharp end IMO...

Yea, I was hoping for a Beiter pin nock for a long time. But not the type they came out with. I would much have preferred a short version of their standard asymmetric insert nock that fit on a pin. But Werner didn't ask me  ha, ha.

John.


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

Like John suggested, the Easton G-Pin nocks are the most durable and consistent. But as I understand, they only come in large groove.


----------



## ScarletArrows (May 25, 2007)

Been shooting Soma pin nocks for awhile now on my Nano-XR's and I like them...broke atleast a million by now  but they do crack occasionally, which I don't mind...because its not a result of arrow being shot but arrow smacking arrow. Which makes me inspect the arrow as well. I would say they are pretty good but yes they do have a rather small nock groove.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

S.A., they've started making the Soma nock in a large groove. When I first started shooting CX Nano's, they were only available in the small groove. I've not tried the large groove Somas.

Monty, did I say the Easton G pin nock was the most durable and consistent? If so, my bad. I'm sure they are very durable compared to the original Easton pin nock, but I can hardly imagine anything is more durable or consistent than the substantial Beiter Pin-out nock.

John.


----------



## hockeyref (Jun 2, 2006)

Well, Just went to the Beiter website and they don't list the Pin-out's for the Nav's or FMJ Nav's... SO, Looks like I'll be starting with the McKinney's, and probably try the Easton G's and Soma large groove nocks too. Just went and tried the McKinney's I have and they seem to fit the string decently so large groove it is until I try messing with the serving.... If it ends up working, then why mess with it.


Thanks for your input on this one....


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

limbwalker said:


> S.A., they've started making the Soma nock in a large groove. When I first started shooting CX Nano's, they were only available in the small groove. I've not tried the large groove Somas.
> 
> Monty, did I say the Easton G pin nock was the most durable and consistent? If so, my bad. I'm sure they are very durable compared to the original Easton pin nock, but I can hardly imagine anything is more durable or consistent than the substantial Beiter Pin-out nock.
> 
> John.


No John, I said it, my bad!

I meant it to read: "Like John suggested the Easton G-Pin nocks, they are the most durable and consistent". But as I understand, they only come in large groove.


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

monty53 said:


> No John, I said it, my bad!
> 
> I meant it to read: "Like John suggested the Easton G-Pin nocks, they are the most durable and consistent". But as I understand, they only come in large groove.


Nope, they come in small as well. Expensive little buggars though.


----------



## Vidachi (Jan 13, 2010)

I learned a trick that might be quite common now: rub candle wax on the pin before putting the nock on. This originally came from a fellow who worked with casting small plastic parts. I've asked some shooters much more advanced than I, and they said that it helped significantly in preventing nocks cracking.

I shoot with Easton pin nocks because I've seen no reason to switch. (I'm still too new to the sport to have tried much equipment).


----------



## hockeyref (Jun 2, 2006)

Vidachi said:


> I learned a trick that might be quite common now: rub candle wax on the pin before putting the nock on. This originally came from a fellow who worked with casting small plastic parts. I've asked some shooters much more advanced than I, and they said that it helped significantly in preventing nocks cracking.
> 
> I shoot with Easton pin nocks because I've seen no reason to switch. (I'm still too new to the sport to have tried much equipment).


So what is the theory behind using the wax? Is it supposed to allow the nock to slide around on the pin a bit under stress\string pressure? Not sure I understant the reasonong on this...


----------



## Big.Dave (Dec 13, 2009)

limbwalker said:


> Hockeyref,
> 
> I remember being involved in that discussion years ago because I was in the middle of testing various new pin nock offerings by Gold Tip and Beiter due to my dissatisfaction with Easton pin nocks cracking. It was interesting to me to see so many companies come out with new pin nock offerings in such a short time after that. Even Easton came out with a new pin nock offering not long after that discussion. Just coincidence, I guess... But I was glad to see it.
> 
> ...


That is a long test there John.
I started out using Easton G nocks on my XX75s then after a Visit from Alison Wiliamson Olympic bronze 2004 and hear her opinons about Beiter kit I decided to give some of the ASYMMETRIC insert nocks the first thing I noticed when removing my G nocks was some were tight some were loose to pull out suggesting inconsistant production but with the Beiters they all fitted with the same snug fit. I found with the Beiter nocks an improvement in my sight marks.

So now I to use Beiter nocks and even though they are not listed on the Beiter site the Ace #2 groove pinout nocks fit my navigator 480s just fine and the only time I have had one crack is when they have been hit by another arrow.


----------



## Vidachi (Jan 13, 2010)

hockeyref said:


> So what is the theory behind using the wax? Is it supposed to allow the nock to slide around on the pin a bit under stress\string pressure? Not sure I understant the reasonong on this...


I'm not entirely sure, but as I understand it the wax helps get the nock onto the pin without stressing it. According to the guy that told me about this, putting a nock on without wax can cause weak points (the friction I suppose?) and that will cause the nock to crack under the force of the bow. 

it makes some sense instinctively to me, but I'm not totally clear on the physics. I know two other people that have also started doing this, and they have both had positive results.


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

I find the Easton Pin-Nocks are just fine. I've never had any issues with them. The Easton G Pin-Nocks are pretty phenomenal as well.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Beiter pin out nocks. I have yet to lose an arrow this indoor season. 1st time that's happened in a while. I shoot a single spot and there is usually some carnage. My scores are the same. Luck? Who knows. This is my first season shooting these nocks.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

no complaints with Easton so far. the only time they break for me is if I shoot one.


----------



## Ovationary (Mar 3, 2006)

And then there is the MYNOCK, a South African product which looks really good. I am trialling them at the moment, and like the fit for FITA shooting. They are solid and showing no cracks after weeks of FITA, and are slightly looser in the throat with a long body, and good colours.


----------



## scriv (Jan 31, 2008)

*Beiter in-out nocks*

Or, you could use beiter in-out nocks and do away with the pins altogether. I first tried this to soften the spine of my daughters' arrows and liked them so well I started using them. Just a thought. This way you don't have the cost of pins either.


----------



## InKYfromSD (Feb 6, 2004)

*Beiter & A/C/E clarification?*

Looking at the Beiter website, the Pin Out nock Nano XR#1, model 1542 is the right nock to use with A/C/E pins, correct? The Lancaster site doesn't mention A/C/Es in their page about the BEITER PIN OUT NOCK ASSEMBLY. I'm looking to stiffen my 470's a little bit and add some durability to the nock system.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Jay, I agree that the G-pin nocks are pretty good - that's what I'm using most of the time now. However, are you saying you've not had Easton pin nocks crack on you? This would be highly unusual as most of the top archers I know have experienced the cracking that is common in the original Easton (and other) pin nocks. Butch and I have talked about this, and I recall a conversation between Dave Cousins, Braden Gellentien and I about this too. Which I suspect is why Easton came out with the "beefier" G-pin nock. Good move IMO.



Jay said:


> I find the Easton Pin-Nocks are just fine. I've never had any issues with them. The Easton G Pin-Nocks are pretty phenomenal as well.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Ovationary said:


> And then there is the MYNOCK, a South African product which looks really good. I am trialling them at the moment, and like the fit for FITA shooting. They are solid and showing no cracks after weeks of FITA, and are slightly looser in the throat with a long body, and good colours.


Can't recall who it was, but a while ago, someone was making titanium pins for certain arrows. Pricey, but you'd never have to replace them or worry whether they were straight or not...

John.


----------



## Jake Kaminski (Mar 10, 2007)

limbwalker said:


> Can't recall who it was, but a while ago, someone was making titanium pins for certain arrows. Pricey, but you'd never have to replace them or worry whether they were straight or not...
> 
> John.[/QUOT
> 
> ...


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> I previously used the Easton pins but they used to crack. They recently switched plasics and changed the inner dimensions of the nock to help combat the cracking issue.


That's good to know Jake. 

I find it a bit coincidental that the beefier "G" pin nocks came out not that long after a long thread here on A.T. about cracking pin nocks. Probably just a coincidence, but the timing couldn't have been better. 

After my frustration with the cracking Easton pin nocks, I went through just about every possible nock combination I could get my hands on. Gold Tip pin nocks, Soma, McKinney, etc. Then the Bohning and Beiter pin nocks came out - so I tried them too. Finally I've tried the G pin nocks. 

Great to have so many options now. How long ago was it that we only had two?

The Beiter's are certainly the beefiest for sure. However, that comes at the price of weight. Heaviest pin nock by a margin. Bohnings look good, but I don't care for how heavy they snap on the string. The "G" pins seem to have the best combination of fit, durability and weight. I'm still waiting on Beiter to release an asymmetric pin nock that matches the external dimensions of the 19/2 as that is my favorite nock to use if 1) I can use it, and 2) I don't want to worry about protecting the arrow. Those were the nocks I used on my ACE's in Athens as I still believe they are the most accurate nock a recurve shooter can use.

John.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Soma "large" for us... just wish they cam in pink.

They still crack if you smack them hard enough but the consistancy between each nock is perfect and they do not distort or seem to wear out, at least before before we break them.

with the Soma there is a Simple rule we can rely on 100% : if it's loose on the string or on the pin it's cracked.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

limbwalker said:


> Can't recall who it was, but a while ago, someone was making titanium pins for certain arrows. Pricey, but you'd never have to replace them or worry whether they were straight or not...


I'd love it if you can recall who was making these... With the way my girls are bending pins, i sure would consider them ever at 4X the cost or aluminum they would pay for themselves in a month.
While training for State and Natn'ls they were bending about 8-12 a week betweenthe two fo them. We also burned through 4 dozen Soma nocks in 5 weeks. I'm so glad indoor season is over and we can concetrate on 3D for a while.

While in Louisville I was pestering Joe about his promised "Straight Pin" pin straghtening tool but he say's it's still a few week away.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I've also tried most of the pin nocks out there...my thoughts...

Easton original- broke way too easy
Easton G pin nock- Modeled after my favorite nock and every bit as good, but expensive as all get out...
McKinney- These were breaking on me while i was putting them on the pin. In their defense, I believe it may have been the pins more than the nocks. Even the ones that didn't break then though were breaking within a few shots. Again, it may have been the pin (Cartel triple pins), but I've not gone back to the mcKinneys since...
Gold tip- see original Easton
Bohning- that's what I am using now. They do clip on to the string very crisply as stated. They are proving to be very durable and consistant, and fit my compound string well. I suspect I would haver to do a re-serve on my recurve string. Plus you can buy 100 of them from Bohning's website for like $38 vs. $11-19/dozen of the others...


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

limbwalker said:


> someone was making titanium pins for certain arrows.


Found them...

http://www.archerytech.com/Titanium pin system.htm

1/2 dozen $30.00 plus $6.50 S/H... Wowzers!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> Bohning- that's what I am using now. They do clip on to the string very crisply as stated. They are proving to be very durable and consistant, and fit my compound string well. *I suspect I would haver to do a re-serve on my recurve string.*


Well a re-serve will only solve part of the problem. The throat is too narrow on those even though the bottom of the groove is the right size. So if you just go to a smaller serving, then they may snap on fine, but they will be loose on the string. Not a huge deal, but enough to cause me to shy away from them. The price is indeed attractive though. 

John.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

limbwalker said:


> Well a re-serve will only solve part of the problem. The throat is too narrow on those even though the bottom of the groove is the right size. So if you just go to a smaller serving, then they may snap on fine, but they will be loose on the string. Not a huge deal, but enough to cause me to shy away from them. The price is indeed attractive though.
> 
> John.


I'd actually have to go to a thicker serving. My string is on the loose side for a small groove g-nock, quite sloppy with the Bohning actually.

I'm actually sticking with the Easton nock on my recurve arrows, I just don't break as many of them plus i don't have pins in them so the regular g-nock works. 

The only reason I'm not using regular G-nocks in the ACEs I shoot from my compound is the damage done to them when not using a pin...those ACEs are darn expensive shafts, and adding the extra protection of a pin is a smart idea from my reckoning...


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

limbwalker said:


> Well a re-serve will only solve part of the problem. The throat is too narrow on those even though the bottom of the groove is the right size. So if you just go to a smaller serving, then they may snap on fine, but they will be loose on the string. Not a huge deal, but enough to cause me to shy away from them. The price is indeed attractive though.
> 
> John.


John,
This brings up a related, but pertinent question. Just what is the ideal nock fit?
I tend to lean towards a looser fit. Some like the security of a tighter fit. Is there an optimum that archers should strive toward, or is this in the realm of multiple correct solutions?


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Anybody use an accunock?

I know they are currently prototyping a pin-nock version that is pretty sweet.


----------



## proelitext2000 (May 26, 2009)

i like the easton g-pins over the regular pins. ive had a lot of cracking in the regular ones. the g-pins seem to have a little more meat to them


----------

